# "World's Fastest Birth"



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

http://www.4to40.com/newsat4/index.asp?id=1047

I have to laugh hysterically at this line:

Quote:

There was no time for the midwife or medics to give pain relief
Oh PULEEEEEEESE!







:


----------



## AuntG (Apr 2, 2007)

Can we all be so lucky?


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

with a two minute birth...who would even need pain relief? that is amazing...hope mine goes quickly this time!


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

So, was she at the hospital at the time? If so, wouldn't it be consider longer than 2 minutes?


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

I had a two minute labor and didn't call Guinness. I think their claim of two minute labor is completely bogus because they were in a hospital with a midwife in attendance. Why the heck was a woman admitted to a hospital at term with a midwife in attendance if she wasn't in labor? If they're going to count labor from the time the water breaks until the birth then all the babies born entirely in the caul labor durations would be negative numbers.

~BV


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a good friend who has painless labours. Her first she didnt feel any contractions other than weird tightenings she took to be BH, for 2-3 hours, then felt like pushing. Got to hospital with 10 minutes to spare. Second she had similar but didnt make it into the hospital, she had him in the car.

Third she got weird BH and just felt odd for an hour. Phoned her DH to tell him to come home QUICK and then waters broke and she pushed the baby out still talking to him on the phone. As she the had a heavy blood loss they called an ambulance.

Consequently she opted to be in hospital for her 4th and was admitted at 38 weeks. The others had all been born just over 39 weeks. True to pattern she did the same thing: woke up at 39 week and one day, felt really odd, rang the bell for the midwife and baby delivered as the midwife came to answer - waters intact.

Amazing, but true. She had a tubal ligation after that one.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

So, how do we write to Guinness? I mean, if it's by the water-breaking time, then besides the in-caul births there are plenty of birth stories where it goes "and I felt the water burst as one final push put the baby into my arms."

It's also sad that it's the fastest birth the professionals had ever seen. How many births must they have encountered?

Now for fast, who was it here on MDC who had like a 30 minute, nothing to baby, labor?


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

I've been doing some digging and trying to find out whether or not she was actually in labor before her water broke. Nothing solid really.









She was _a whole two days_ overdue







(http://story.europesun.com/index.php...d/251864/cs/1/), so maybe they were in the hospital for an induction and the baby just came (smart kid!), or maybe just there for an u/s or something since she was late...It's not that I'm trying to give them the benefit of the doubt, I'd just like to know what really happened!









Oh, and I'm still cracking up about the pain meds comment. Gee, poor dear had to endure a whole 120 seconds of labor pain huh?







:


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

A friend of mine had an 18 minute planned UC


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
So, how do we write to Guinness? I mean, if it's by the water-breaking time, then besides the in-caul births there are plenty of birth stories where it goes "and I felt the water burst as one final push put the baby into my arms."

OT, but now I'm suddenly curious ...

My mom sat at home in labor with me overnight, then rushed to the hospital in the morning when she felt like she'd waited too long. She waited for the doctor to get to her hospital room, asked "are you the doctor?" and then delivered me in one push.

She's never mentioned her water breaking ... wonder if I was born in the caul and no one ever told me?


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

sounds familiar....i left my job at 10:30am and drove to the hospital...they broke my water and i gave birth at 11:38 with two pushes....it was ridiculously out of control. a month early so i thought i just had horrible gas pains that morning. no time for drugs. it did hurt like a bitch for a second though.









i hope this next one due the end of august is along those lines...it was almost too crazy though.


----------

